

Show HN: Wooey Web UIs for Python Scripts - mfitzp
http://wooey.martinfitzpatrick.name/

======
mfitzp
This a link to a live demo of a recently developed Web UI for Python scripts.
It consists of three parts a) the `ArgumentParser` reader that exports the
command-line definition from a Python script to JSON, b) the web front-end
which turns this JSON into a web form and handles submissions, c) the runner
which is a basic worker process that takes submitted form data and passes it
back to the scripts to execute. Output is displayed back in the job viewer.

The use case for me was a quick way to get data-processing scripts (scientific
research stuff) online with minimal fuss, but it can also handle anything
else.

Manual definition of command line arguments is supported (e.g. for non-
argparse scripts) and support for alternative command-line formats is planned.

Source and some brief documentation is available on
[https://github.com/mfitzp/Wooey](https://github.com/mfitzp/Wooey).

